# Civil War - in glorious black and white



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Rare Civil War photos found (27 photos) : theCHIVE

Some amazing images to be seen there!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

They are remarkable. This is the source of them and another 1200 images. I have spent many hours looking at this remarkable graphic history of a very sad time in American history. The tragedy, bravery and sacrifices on both sides

Dig deeper & you will find the tragic story behinds the mass hanging inside the prison.

It is the site where I find images to practice photo repair... See this one I did of Gen George Custer - the music is from the film Gettysburg


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Many thanks for the additional links and info!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The work on Custer is amazing!! Well done!

We visited the Gettysburg Battlefield late last year . . it is a moving experience!

That first photo, it seems strange that they use the Union Flag as a tablecloth!! I wonder if that is of Lincoln preparing for the Gettysburg Address?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you Rich

One of these days, I want to put together a sequence of 'enhanced' pictures but being a Brit, I don't have the proper colours of the North or South... Yes, I know they are Blue & Grey, however, it is the shades... My Custer one is a pure guess. If I were to do him again, I would use a different technique... I will let you into a little secret... I didn't have a suitable background, so I used a shot from the Australian outback gum trees that I took a few years back. No one has ever commented! :grin:

Edit:
I bet that was a moving visit to Gettysburg. One of the most moving films I have seen that I feel ranks alongside Schindler's List, is the film Gettysburg. Four hours of pure, deep & sad history. It left me with a respect for both sides. I have the film sound track music & find listening to it most evocative.

One of the items on my Bucket List is to fly to New York, pick up a car and take a couple of months driving to Los Anglese, visiting some of these places. ...Maybe...One day...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Union uniforms were fairly consistent in color . . the ones I have seen in museums were a little darker than your rendition.

The Confederacy colors were all over the place. Their colors ranged from deep grey ( almost blue in some uniforms ) to a dingy brown. It depended on which material land dye was used and how soon it faded. For the most part, officers could afford to have their uniforms made for them using better materials and dyes, so they lasted better than the average ones. Especially towards the end, the Confederacy was pretty ragged bunch and uniforms were not their main concern!

If you make it to Gettysburg, pay the extra for a guided tour . . our guy drove our car and took us sequentially thru the battle fields explaining what happened at each one. It really brought the battle to life .. It brought the battle to life to see houses and walls that still show the damage from shells and bullits from the battle. One barn in particular, still has a hole in the side where a cannon ball went thru.

I lived outside the US for almost all my career so am just now able to visit the sights. I am makeing up for lost time!!


----------

